# Chessie Pups



## blackwoodcbr (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Yes, the dogs are out of the Chesbar line, which is out of NJ, IIRC. This they did tell me. I contacted the lady from Chesbar, looking for individual certifications for dogs; it never came. Hopefully you will have more luck when it comes to getting OFA certification for hips, certification for elbow, eyes, ect. out of them. They will give you a list of kennels that they have gotten stock from, but no individual dogs
> that you can research and find out what the
> hip x-rays are (excellent, good, fair ect), or
> any other information
> ...


I know this is an old thread but being how I 
just stumbled upon it. In response to the false post above, I DO NOT have anything to hide
in regards to my breeding program. My genetic tests are all listed on the OFA site, not my problem if some people don't know how to navigate the OFA website. For the record... I 
DO NOT purchase or breed to ANYTHING 
without Chesabar bloodlines. So whoever you are "Mr.16gauge" get your facts straight 
before you speak negatively about someone.
I think I do remember you wanting to come 
the day my pups were leaving and your right, when I have 2 days to get a whole litter into
their new homes, I don't have time for "window shoppers". Not to mention, if you ended up with a lab puppy, you aren't a true
chessie person anyway... Nobody owns chessies and GOES to Labs.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Lol im pick #4 on your males, she came very recommend from another couple very reputable breeders.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Watched our 60 pound female take a 120 lb Mastiff to the ground by the neck. Same dog is so gun shy she is scared when we put camo on or get bow cases out. Was abused and a rescue. Will retrieve until she drowns (longest i've done nonstop is about an hour). Dog before that was a rescue as well, great upland dog. Wasn't a duck hunter then. She did great and everyone in the neighborhood was scared of her until they met her. She would run full speed to the edge of the grass but never set foot on the sidewalk. Lots of extra work but worth it in the end. 



Grayphase said:


> All of mine have had quirks also. The most common sinking their canines into strangers. That said I'd strip down and swim after a cripple before owning a lab.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i just noticed the grayphase 1 liner in your sig....lol. that dude has some of the best 1 liners.

this is a good thread to bring up in the offseason, glad someone dug it out. here's a good pic from the 2011 season.










they make dog stands for labs....chessies, not so much.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Dan,
Every time I see that pick I just shake my head. There is something not right with that dog... :lol: They all have quirks that's for sure.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

He was a lover and a hunter, the new pups got some big shoes to fill. I still think the link I posted is the best read if your thinking about stepping up to a real dog lol.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

The new ones in here


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

one of the other quirks ours has is that she is indiscriminate about food. I'm pretty sure she would be vegetarian if she had the choice. Fed her a tomato once. Then we went outside and found her eating tomatoes off the plants! She looked at us like "Hey! They are out here too!" Won't go near anything once it is dead. Only if it moves is she interested.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

JBooth said:


> one of the other quirks ours has is that she is indiscriminate about food. I'm pretty sure she would be vegetarian if she had the choice. Fed her a tomato once. Then we went outside and found her eating tomatoes off the plants! She looked at us like "Hey! They are out here too!" Won't go near anything once it is dead. Only if it moves is she interested.


hah, tanner eats lettuce, onions, tomatoes...pretty much anything he sees you eat...he will eat.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hah, tanner eats lettuce, onions, tomatoes...pretty much anything he sees you eat...he will eat.


Tanker would eat anything, but only ate when I ate. I hit the fridge he hit the bowl. It was rare to see him eating without me. He loved ice cubes too


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

went down to the AKC show in Detroit last weekend just to "look around" and ended up wanting to buy a new chessie pup. There were a couple dogs that were all of 14 months old, already pushing 115lbs. They were like bears. It was great. Walked by other dogs and they might be barking or just laying around. All of the chessie breeders either had dogs that were in the middle of the aisle interacting with every person or furiously attempting to get out of their cages. One would start, the others would watch, see the progress, and then do the exact same thing. 

Kid- I've told so many people about that picture of Tanner in the water. I can't get over it. Never seen a dog do that before. But our first one did have an affinity for car tires and bumpers.........as they were driving.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> I know this is an old thread but being how I
> just stumbled upon it. In response to the false post above, I DO NOT have anything to hide
> in regards to my breeding program. My genetic tests are all listed on the OFA site, not my problem if some people don't know how to navigate the OFA website. For the record... I
> DO NOT purchase or breed to ANYTHING
> ...


 Well, since you are calling me a liar and want to turn this into a pi$$ing contest......I'll bite!
Here are the "facts": I emailed you when I found out that you had a litter of pups, and asked that you send me the OFA information on the sire and dam. All _you_ bothered to email back, and I quote, was that "your stock was out of the chesabar line", which, IIRC was out of N.J. You never sent me the name of the sire, dam, or any OFA numbers to look up. Kind of hard to negotiate the OFA website when you don't have that information now, isn't it?
....and your information WASN"t listed on your website; otherwise I wouldn't have wasted both our time asking you for it, which you weren't willing to provide (I asked specifically for the sire & dam names as well as the grandparents, and their OFA and CERF numbers as well. You provided NONE of that information!
Now, why did I ask for this information? Quite simply, because the last two chessies I have owned (one out of Northern flight, and one out of Appalachian chesapeakes) have had MAJOR health issues......my female chessie, out of northern flight, has had two major knee surgeries and was only good as a hunting dog for 2-3 years. My other chessie (male), a semi rescue, came down with a major kidney ailment and had to be put down at 5 years of age. Now, was this due to poor breeding? Probably not, but since breeders _usually_ don't check for issues such as knees or kidneys, esp. if the pups have been gone for while, I didn't want to take a chance on a dog from either of those blood lines. However, if I AM going to pay a large sum of money for a pup (I believe you were asking in the neighborhood of $900-&1000, IIRC), you can be DAMN sure that I am going to check under every leaf and stone possible to make sure that I am getting a sound, healthy pup. It's not "window shopping"......it's called "hedging your bets"! You didn't provide me with the information that I requested, but I thought I would give you a chance. So I asked to come see your pups, and maybe check out the pedigrees at the same time. You told me you were "too busy" to have me come over (even though I had ready cash in hand) because the pups were going to new homes. O.K., I'll grant that that can be hectic and stressfull, but you never offered another alternative. So both those incidents (your lack of providing me with the information I requested & not trying to set up a time with me to come see the pups) raised a couple of red flags. I just passed on my experience with you to the poster asking the original question. I just wish I would have kept the email trail to post here and show that it is YOU who are not telling the truth, and all I can say is that this posting of yours me REALLY in a mood not to recommend your kennel/pups! My facts ARE straight, and if you look at my original post, you will see that I NEVER told the original poster NOT to go with your kennel, but to make sure that he got the information from you (that you didn't/couldn't provide for me) to make sure he was getting a sound pup.
Now, as to the "switching from chessies to labs" comment: I love chessies, but as I said before, I am not willing to plop down my hard earned cash for a dog with potential health problems....and that goes for ANY breed!!!. I found an add here on M-S by a fellow who had a litter to sell. I emailed him and asked him for *exactly* the same information that I asked of you. His email reply back to me had the pedigree AND the health information that I requested, not only for the parents & grandparents, but for some of the great grand parents as well! It was a simple matter to look up all the information that I had requested, and I liked what I saw, so I asked him if we could set up a meeting, which we did! I got to see the pups, and after watching them play, I picked the one of the two females that I wanted, payed him what he was asking, and left with documentation of her first shots, wormings, ect. for my veterinarian. I also got to take the pup to the vet for a 'vet check', and was told I could bring her back if he found any problems (he didn't). I then learned that he was talking one of the male pups to it's new owner, so it seemed that HE didn't have as big a problem getting pups to their new homes and letting me come check them out as YOU did!

Now, I intend to report this thread to a moderator as soon as I get done, as I feel that YOU have gone and crossed the line by calling me a liar, telling me to "get my facts straight", and "that I was just window shopping". An individual came on this forum and asked for information re: your kennel, and I gave him my experiences with you. Fact of the matter is, you emailed me two weeks later and told me you had one pup left....but I had already gotten my lab, so I was no longer interested. "Not a true chessie person"? PLEASE! I have had two of 'em, and an American Water spaniel, to boot! I am a "water dog person", and whatever gets the job done will please me......
.....and the fact that you come here now,*after TWO YEARS* and besmearch my name because of YOUR failings shows that you obviously didn't get the job done.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

...and for the record, blackwoodcbr, you probably would have gotten a better response from we if you would have bothered to _ask_, either online or in a P.M., why I posted the first post I did. Most people who are in the _business_ of breeding dogs will usually look at negative comments regarding their business and try to find out _why_ the potential client was dissatisfied, not bash them in an open forum and insinuate that I am lying and don't have my facts straight.


----------



## blackwoodcbr (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> ...and for the record, blackwoodcbr, you probably would have gotten a better response from we if you would have bothered to _ask_, either online or in a P.M., why I posted the first post I did. Most people who are in the _business_ of breeding dogs will usually look at negative comments regarding their business and try to find out _why_ the potential client was dissatisfied, not bash them in an open forum and insinuate that I am lying and don't have my facts straight.


Lol... Wow! I didn't call you a "liar" just said 
the post was false. I didn't research YOU and actually someone else told me to look on here because you post stuff about me. Actually telling potential buyers that I don't supply info is bashing me on a public forum. You do not 
have any actual experience with me other than an email and I told you MY DOGS DID NOT have any of the bloodlines you were talking about and as a matter of fact I certify Patellas (knees) also. If I had sold you a pup with these problems I could see talking about me but I didn't. When I had a pup comeavailable.. You are right I went down my list of interested people and contacted them to find her a home which is what every breeder should have is "a list" of people waiting. Trust me I have NO 
problem selling my pups and you bashing me on a public forum when you never even purchased a pup from me will not hinder my sales. I have built an excellent reputation due to producing very sound, extensively certified dogs. My puppies are the price they are because of all the health certifications I do and exceptional pedigrees they have. 
Those guys you were telling to be leary of me have boughts pups from me and are very happy. If my buyers ask at the time of picking up their puppy for more certification than what's on the AKC puppy application, I happily provide it. Like I said in another thread I seen, I have nothing to hide and am highly recommended even by my fellow breeders. Feel free to turn this post into whomever you 
feel the need, all I did was come on here and defend myself.


----------

